# Everything is Relative and I've Got About Nine Months to Tarpon Season!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Well, as they say, everything is relative. Made it to New Orleans to look at the boat this weekend. It's not as bad as I actually thought. Got some glass work to do but more gelcoat work than glass work. Here are some pictures of the dry storage shed we were in. They got 12 to 15 feet of water in the shed.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Some More*

Here are some more pics.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Starboard caught most of the damage from the photos, should be easy work for a competent glass guy. Glad to hear you were able to view her damage first hand, but like you said " about nine months." 
Good luck on the restoration, beautiful boat...makes me cringe thinking about the glass grinding that went on in there.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Well, I hate to see it happen, but I'm glad it wasn't any worse. Look forward to seeing a shiney version for next year. 'til then, I feel sorry for the ducks and geese. Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I need to wait for the fuel prices to go down anyway!!! Take my frustrations out on some feathered friends.. there will be a lot of young white birds this year so it could be a blood bath...


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

*Another Joy*

Scott, by chance did you happen to look at the 31 Betram, Another Joy pictured in your photos? If you did how about a report on her condition.-Tom


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Sorry, Tom, I really didn't. She's harder to get to inorder to look at. There is a big floating dock wedged in front of her so its hard to get around in front of her. We were there with limited time to unload essentials off the boat and go. I think she is sitting on a trailer or a smaller boat and that is why she's cocked over to one side.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Scott, many thanks. AJ is the owner's pride and joy. He was most gracious to see her in your photos. He had word she was in pretty good shape considering, the pictures speak louder though. Glad to see your new boat faired pretty well also. -Tom


----------



## gonzo (Aug 9, 2005)

Glad to see you didn't lose her, Scott.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*She's Almost Out....*

Okay, the work on the boat is almost finished!!! At last.

As an update, we got it trucked back on an 18 wheeler. South Texas (over at Watergate) has done a fantastic job fixing things up. Glass work is done - boat looks like new. New shafts, props... installed some underwater lights. And added a Teflon based bottom paint called SeaCoat that is slicker than glass. Boat should actually be FASTER with the paint. Not cheap but is cool.

Boat should float in the next few days and be ready for the spring runs and awaiting some tarpon. :birthday2


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I'll post some update pics over the weekend....


----------



## gonzo (Aug 9, 2005)

Good deal... Steve


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Not much to post this weekend. Although I did go and turn on the underwater lights last night - way COOL!!! The boat is in the water at the moment while they do some adjustments and get the last control cables run to the tower so, nothing worth shooting a picture and posting. I will as soon as I get a chance and can get some pics taken.


----------

